# Iron Recomendation (18+ Handicap)



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

Hi.

I seem to struggle with my irons, i use Nike Slingshot, and whilst they are a good club i find them bulky and cumbersome in the rough. I am a 18 handicapper and looking for something that suits my handicap. I know clubs vary from golfer to golfer, and while Slingshot are great for some thaey don't seem right for me. 

What clubs are you 18+ handicappers using and what are they like for you, how is your game. I would appreciate anyhelp guys, i need a club that i feel confident in using.


----------



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the slingshots. I have hit the 4-7 irons that belong to a friend on the range and on the course. They just felt cumbersome, and they had a weird whistling sound on the downswing. I did really like the Nike NDS and Pro Combo OS in Nike's game-improvement line if you want to stay with Nike. I also really really enjoyed hitting the Cleveland CG4s and Ping G2s. They were so easy to hit for me and felt so crisp.


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

thanks for that, more recomends appreciated


----------



## tyler88 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would go with the Rac OS from taylormade. these clubs are very forgiving but have a sleek address look much better than the slingshot.

TaylorMade Golf - Irons - rac OS - Overview


----------



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

well, i got ping g5 green dot irons in the end. i went to the driving range and got measured up etc. brill irons


----------



## LONGBALL_JPZ (Oct 24, 2006)

there is a company called MAGIQUE GOLF, that is out of tempe, AZ they are a custom club builder, that has some great irons that are about half the price of the major brands, and they are custom fit at no charge, they have a couple different styles of irons depending on what you a re looking for. Magique Golf :: Tour quality, custom built golf clubs with the Gram Matched System® check em out! magiquegolf.com


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

personally i use the Adams Idea a2 OS set and I love them, i get a good 250 shot off a tee with my 3 iron, and I just started golfing a few weeks ago, I went and played on a par 3 nine hole course and shot +15 over, but for my first time I dont think i did too bad, had two shots in the water so i should have been +13 over. anyways try to demo the Adams Irons, i think you would love em as well!!!


----------

